# The Chemistry of Chocolate



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

A customer of mine who is faculty in the Chemistry Dept. at our local university gave me a copy of "The Chemistry of Chocolate" to read. I read it, about 4 times through and need to read it another 3-4 times and maybe brush up a little on college level chemistry to fully understand it. Wow. I'm still practicing my chocolate tempering even after reading the minutae that happens to chocolate as it is being tempered (there are actually 6 forms of crystals that chocolate can take as it is cooled, only one is what you want). It did help me on understanding what I am doing as to before where I was trying to guess and approximate. The last batch of dipped chocolates I made turned out the best I have ever made. The book is published in London by the Royal Chemical Society and difficult to get a copy of. But if you can find a copy it is well worth reading if you have any need or curiosity about the chocolate making industry and producing of consumer chocolates.


----------



## chefkell (May 9, 2003)

I read Harold McGee's "The Curious Cook" once and it took me 2 months to get my Beurre blanc to hold through service again!  I had it before I read the section on butter sauces no problem, after overanalyzing it...I was lost!

Sounds like a good book though, I'll try to track it down. I need help in that department anyway!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Peach
is there an author?


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

http://www.springer-ny.com/detail.tpl?isbn=0854046003
I was wrong. It is called The Science of Chocolate. But I did find a link.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Sounds good.  I'll look for that one~!


----------

